# BC Experience



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

Just curious how many of you already have or seriously hope to go BC. It looks like a blast, but a lot to learn before heading out! Maybe you have some tips on beginner BC adventures?:thumbsup:


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

If you have a cool enough resort that has inbounds backcountryesque feel just try doing a few runs that are inbounds but only accecible by hiking. If your local mountain has lift accessed backcountry just take small trips in and maybe talk to local ski patrol for tips.


Ive done both its fun


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

justdust said:


> Just curious how many of you already have or seriously hope to go BC. It looks like a blast, but a lot to learn before heading out! Maybe you have some tips on beginner BC adventures?:thumbsup:


of course ill preface with be sure you have all the needed gear ..shovels probes beacons first aid stuff cell phone or some gps and the one thats normally forgotten .. MAKE SURE SOMEONE AT HOME KNOWS WHERE YOU ARE GOING, WHEN YOU ARE GOING, WHO YOU ARE WITH, AND WHEN YOU WILL BE BACK AND EVEN IF ITS THE BEST DAY EVER BE BACK AT THAT TIME

never go "exploring" even in a group.. at least one person in your group should be very knowledgeable about the bc you are heading into and it def varies from mtn to mtn. personally i feel comfortable going bc at brighton and the canyons simply because i know those areas best and know how current daily conditions will effect the avvy conditions of the last few days. i know what slopes get sun when which wind load under what conditions. If i went bc somewhere else id want someone leading me that had that same amount of knowledge about that area. 

of course all thats just local.. i really would like to one day hit something in alaska or south america with a good guide..


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I've got about 40 days in the backcountry this season alone. Hundreds over the last six years. It's where I prefer to ride. Resorts are such a junk show, that the only reason I go to one is typically to access the slackcountry or ride with my lady. Otherwise I'll hit the bc. 

Backcountry varies by region. Out on the east coast, most people that go out in the backcountry don't carry beacons, shovels, probes, etc, and for most areas they don't really need them. Emergency provisions, first aid, sure, but avalanches are not really a problem. That changes in a few spots, such as Mt Washington, the 'dacks, and the Chic Chocs. There is serious avalanche danger at those spots and you should have gear and knowledge. I'm sure there are some other ranges that have dangers out there, I am just not familar with them. 

Burrito is pretty spot on. You need to have a partner. It helps to find someone that is experienced and will take you under their wing. Lack of that, find a reliable partner, read a book, go take a level I course. Then you can put that knowledge to practice, the more effort you put into your education the more you will get out of it. You also have to be willing to go out some where and turn around and leave. I've had around 6 missions, where I hiked for miles to get to an area, only to walk away because of the red flags we were getting. Sucks to put all that sweat and effort only to get skunked. Better to live to ride another day. 

Fortunately, that is more the exception than the rule. Learning how to travel safely in the bc opens up a huge world to you. I've got 10X the terrain open for me to explore without the shit show that is the resorts. Trips to other place suddenly become a whole different dynamic, when you don't have to rely on a chairlift to get your turns. Riding in the backcountry, especially if you have touring gear (splitboards) really becomes a brotherhood. If you can show knowledge and respect for the terrain, it is very easy to meet people at spots that are new to you and travel with them. I had a great day my first time in the bc around Little Cottonwood Canyon. A teleskier couple invited us to tag along on their tour and we made fantastic turns and had a great time with new friends. The skier/snowboarder bullshit that can exist at resorts, just doesn't out there. Sure some people may have a notion that boarders aren't fit for the bc, but most of them change their mind after you put in the same effort they do and then rip turns with them. I think I've seen that once.

It's a different game for sure. Ski patrol isn't right there to scrape you up if you get hurt. There is a much higher chance that you can get killed if you make stupid decisions. So you need to learn how to make sound decisions. *EVERY* single avalanche accident this year, happened because someone made a bad decision. Every one of them. In fact you can look back at reports for every accident recorded and find the mistake. This doesn't mean you or I won't make one, but look back at them an learn. Some of them are things you would have never of thought of until you read about it. It's all about stacking the odds in your favor. The only sure fire way to survive an avalanche is to never get caught in one. That is what I strive for.


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

Once I turn 18, I'll probably venture up into northern michigan to experience this...

Mount Bohemia - Extreme Skiing - Michigan's Upper Peninsula

No grooming what so ever.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

I've only done one day of real BC so far, and a few days of sidecountry(?) and lift accessed BC. So far it's been great, and I'm planning on doing a lot more of it next year.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

oh would love to give backcountry a try but wouldn't even know where to start. Haven't heard of much in Aus I'd have to ask around at the local boardstore about for some spots. What the situation on your board? Can you get away on a normal all mountain or need a pow dedicated board.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

Lil_Fuzz said:


> Haven't heard of much in Aus...


Aussie, eh? Just come to Niseko like the rest of your countrymen . (No offense meant - I like the Aussie presence in Niseko.)

(Woohoo! Finally back into positive credits.)


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*Steep and Deep snowboarding camp*

May I recommend the Jackson Hole Steep and Deep snowboarding camp? Why not go with the best guides in the industry and learn from the pros. There is no better way than to learn safely from your own experiences. Check this full trip report I wrote.
Jackson Hole Steep And Deep Snowboard Camp :: Snowboard Revolution
Note the area inside the green lines is in bounds and outside the circle is Back Country. Jackson Hole has a lot of it.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Lil_Fuzz said:


> oh would love to give backcountry a try but wouldn't even know where to start. Haven't heard of much in Aus I'd have to ask around at the local boardstore about for some spots. What the situation on your board? Can you get away on a normal all mountain or need a pow dedicated board.


There is actually quite a bit of bc riding to be done in Australia. At least when the season is good. I'll see if I can dig up some of the TR's from Splitboard.com later today.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

SMDSkata said:


> I'll probably venture up into northern michigan to experience this...
> Mount Bohemia - Extreme Skiing - Michigan's Upper Peninsula
> No grooming what so ever.


This has been added to my hit list. As stated before, go with a pro or an experienced guide from that area. Half the battle is route finding.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Another thing I should mention about getting into bc riding. It helps if you really don't mind suffering.  *A lot*. Most guide outfits that will teach you backcountry skills will require that you do a lot of hiking/skinning. Gaining some serious vertical and being out in the field for long periods of time. Your legs will get very tired, the weather can be crap, a good portion of the day will be very uncomfortable. Running a marathon can be a lot less painful than what you'll do when you're earning your turns. Plus, after you reach your objective and deem it safe enough to ride, you have to have enough in your legs for the down. That can be a tall order at time. Even using snowmobiles can be very taxing. They tend to get stuck in the worst spots, break down, etc. If your 'bile gets stuck and you can't get it out of the backcountry, it'll cost you $500-$600 to have a heli remove it, plus the pain of getting out of the area without the aid of your sled. If you are a person that likes to take these sort of challenges head on, the rewards are amazing.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I've been all dressed up (except the splitboard) with nowhere to go this year.
I'm selling my jeep, and once I give that up I am buying a splitboard.

I'll ease into it with 4-5 days in the BC next season... and a whole lotta sidecountry.


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

Suburban Blend said:


> This has been added to my hit list. As stated before, go with a pro or an experienced guide from that area. Half the battle is route finding.


Yeah but I need to get a lot better before I go XD.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Another thing I should mention about getting into bc riding. suffering. *A lot*.


I'll second that. I'm all for heli/cat/sled access. But even sled neckers end up digging their shit out all day. Nothing beats 6 or more runs a day in a heli. Worth every penny


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Another thing I should mention about getting into bc riding. It helps if you really don't mind suffering. *A lot*.
> 
> Lots of good advice folks, thanks. Sounds like nothing good comes easy but the payoff is worthwhile...now off to practice my suffering all summer and build up some tolerance!:laugh:


----------

